# Paint Mod



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello denizens of techPowerUp forums! I'm working on a new paint mod. I am currently laid up at home for a while, (eye surgery) and as such, I am bored to tears. I decided to take my daughter's PC apart to clean it. While tearing it apart I got that old desire to modify it. As the internals aren't really top-end components, I decided to just do a simple paint mod. Here are some photos of the PC pre-mod.


----------



## Chewy (Oct 3, 2007)

looks like the drive could use some plastics paint   Im currently working on my project too.. well getting all the right parts to do it.. :O


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 3, 2007)

Because the PC is my daughter's, I have no chouce but to use girlie colors. I can, however, go with a theme that is maybe a little more manly. The color choices, straight from my daughter's mouth, are "Green & Pink". Keeping with the color scheme, I chose to go with a flame-job. I made a couple of templates for the drive bay covers, masked off the covers, traced the pattern and cut it out with an X-Acto knife. Hit it with some spray paint, and PRESTO!!! Pink flames for the drive bays...


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 3, 2007)

Chewy said:


> looks like the drive could use some plastics paint   Im currently working on my project too.. well getting all the right parts to do it.. :O



I haven't gotten to that part yet. It is certainly part of the plan. Thanks for the input though....


----------



## Chewy (Oct 3, 2007)

thats turning into a nice mod.. looking good, I though you were only going to paint the inside, which I though was kinda useless lol


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 3, 2007)

*Drive Bays and Side Panels*

I have completed painting the drive bay covers. Now it's time to move on to the side panels. I masked off both side panels and used a template to apply a flame pattern to the masked panels. As before, I am sketching the pattern with a pen and cutting the masking tape with an X-Acto knife. I am using the least amount of pressure on the knife when cutting, as I don't want to actually score the existing paint. I have already noticed some of the original paint pulling up when I remove the masking tape. I guess we'll see how it all turns out. I think as long as I am careful when removing the tape, I should be alright.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 3, 2007)

looking good - but what case is that? its nice, simple and plenty of room for extra cooling black!  i wouldnt mind having on of those cases myself


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 3, 2007)

ARTT said:


> looking good - but what case is that? its nice, simple and plenty of room for extra cooling black!  i wouldnt mind having on of those cases myself



I think it's a Raidmax case. I bought it like 3-4 years ago. I remember that is was very inexpensive. I'm fairly certain that I purchased it at TigerDirect.


----------



## jtleon (Oct 3, 2007)

*3M makes a good low tack tape....*



MrPr3f3ct said:


> I have completed painting the drive bay covers. Now it's time to move on to the side panels. I masked off both side panels and used a template to apply a flame pattern to the masked panels. As before, I am sketching the pattern with a pen and cutting the masking tape with an X-Acto knife. I am using the least amount of pressure on the knife when cutting, as I don't want to actually score the existing paint. I have already noticed some of the original paint pulling up when I remove the masking tape. I guess we'll see how it all turns out. I think as long as I am careful when removing the tape, I should be alright.



Any local hardware store should have the low tack tape, which is much easier to cut with the exacto.

Regards,
jtleon


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 3, 2007)

jtleon said:


> Any local hardware store should have the low tack tape, which is much easier to cut with the exacto.
> 
> Regards,
> jtleon



Thanx for the tip. I'll have to pick some up for my next mod. As you can see, I'm already a bit committed with the current masking tape.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 4, 2007)

*Uuugghhhh.... Well, THAT Was Stupid.*

The side panels didn't turn out as planned. In my haste, I neglected to prepare the surfaces that were to be painted. I think I was hoping that the matte finish was coarse enough for the new paint to adhere to, but really, I was just in a hurry and forgot to do it.  When I peeled back the mask, I was presented with probably the crappiest looking flame job EVER. I'll post some pics a bit later when I can bring myself to actually look at it long enough to take a snapshot or two.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 4, 2007)

*Catastrophic Paint Pics....*

Well, I finally swallowed my pride and took a few snapshots of the mess I made. Let this be a lesson to any of you thinking about doing some custom paint. *Always prep the surface!* (Yeah, that's it, I screwed up the paint on purpose to show people what _not_ to do. Sure... Whatever.) Now, I need to strip the paint from the side panels and start fresh. Live and learn. Right?


----------



## jtleon (Oct 4, 2007)

*The Flames look GREAT!!!!*



MrPr3f3ct said:


> Well, I finally swallowed my pride and took a few snapshots of the mess I made. Let this be a lesson to any of you thinking about doing some custom paint. *Always prep the surface!* (Yeah, that's it, I screwed up the paint on purpose to show people what _not_ to do. Sure... Whatever.) Now, I need to strip the paint from the side panels and start fresh. Live and learn. Right?



Those look great....got that whole DISTRESSED look going....GREAT JOB!!!


Regards,
jtleon


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 4, 2007)

jtleon said:


> Those look great....got that whole DISTRESSED look going....GREAT JOB!!!
> 
> 
> Regards,
> jtleon



Nice point, but not really the effect I was going for there. I apperciate the feedback though.....


----------



## Flamingsupernova (Oct 7, 2007)

It would be great to see the finished job. That colour looks more yellow than green, hehehe.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 9, 2007)

*Hmmm...*

Upon closer inspection of the crappy paint job, it seems that I merely jumped the gun on the removal of the masking tape. The paint did indeed adhere to the matte finish just fine, it just needed time to dry properly. So, here's the plan. I'm going to cover the side panels and mask off the flames again. This time I will cut the pattern just a smidge wider (in printing, this is called a "spread") than the original. That way the new paint will completely cover the old. I will post an update in a day or three and let you know how it all turns out.


----------



## oily_17 (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking good,more than I dare to do on my case.

If your any good with an airbrush,check these out.

http://www.thebestcasescenario.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9195

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=tp_IPxJ4POU


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 10, 2007)

*The New Mask*

I have taped and traced the new thicker flames on the side panels. I am planning on cutting the mask tonight. That is, if I can find the time. Portal seems to have made me it's bitch. It's so much fun, I just can't seem to stop playing it for any length of time. The only reason I made as much progress as I have on the mod is because I'm stumped on level 18.  Here's some pics of the side panels.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 11, 2007)

*New paint!!!*

I made some progress on the mod today. I finished Portal last night so I had some down-time before jumping into Episode 2. Of course, a bunch of the above-mentioned down-time was eaten up by searching for a usable link to grab the COD 4 Demo and pulling down the Timeshift Demo. (Damn those developers, releasing so many nuggets of gaming goodness all at once like that...)  In between, I somehow found the time to cut the new mask on the side panels and apply some paint to them.

I've found trying to cut an accurate line while only being able to use one eye is damned difficult. It seemed to take *forever* to cut the flames out. At any rate, it got done, the paint is drying as I type and I should have an update and some pics some time tomorrow. (Actually it's looking more like a weekend update as it is raining here and paint doesn't dry very well in such humid conditions... Damn New England weather...) :shadedshu


----------



## Flamingsupernova (Oct 15, 2007)

hooray, you;ve done such an excellent job, i want to do that to my current case, you seem to really be enjoying it.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 16, 2007)

*Finally Dry*

Well, the paint was about as dry as it was going to get here. I peeled back the paint and found that a small amount of the black paint had pulled up with the tape. I was a bit despondant about the fact that this project wasn't going the way that I wanted it to. I do, however, have a solution. I went out to the local arts & crafts store and bought a couple of pink paint pens. My plan is to outline the green flames with the pink paint. I have outlined one of the flames. The paint isn't as opaque as I would have liked and I will have to apply at least two coats of outline paint but, I've found that little problems like this are par for the course. Not to mention, every problem should be considered a learning experience. So, with some patience and a steady hand the flames should come out fairly well. I will post some new pics in a day or two. (Probably more like two or three as I have an appointment in the big city tomorrow to see my eye specialist. Hopefully the prognosis is good and we can schedule a fitting for a suitable temporary lens replacement.)


----------



## wtf8269 (Oct 16, 2007)

Next time stick the tape on your shirt a couple of times first so the tape loses some of it's adhesive, but not so much that it doesn't hold on anymore.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 17, 2007)

*The Pink Outline*

I have a couple of pics to present today. The progress on the side panels is going fairly well. I started on the right case panel. I figured I'd practice on this panel because this panel faces the wall in the PC's final resting place. That being the case, I can make my mistakes on the practice panel and nobody will see it. Keep in mind, these are progress pics and I will be fine-tuning the outline with a "Very Fine" tipped paint pen. You can sort of see the results of the fine tip on the ends of the flames.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 18, 2007)

*Outline v1.1*

I decided that I wasn't happy with the outline. It just didn't seem to "pop". When you looked at the flames, the pink seemed to wash out. So, as a remedy, I have doubled the thickness of the outline... ...and I'm still not happy. The next step, I believe, is to seperate the green from the pink. Maybe a fine point black paint pen? Attached are some progress pics with the double thickness pink. Maybe a little constructive critisism from the community?


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 18, 2007)

you should learn to airbrush its fun and it can do wonders as far as depth goes for a good look..i mean honestly you cant make that pain really look any better its always going to look flat get an airbrush!!


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 18, 2007)

Might be able to do something with more "pop" if you were to use automative pinstsriping to outline the flames????

just my 2 pennies....there are alot of options with colors and textures with pinstriping, plus it comes in any width up to like 2' wide.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 18, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> Might be able to do something with more "pop" if you were to use automative pinstsriping to outline the flames????
> 
> just my 2 pennies....there are alot of options with colors and textures with pinstriping, plus it comes in any width up to like 2' wide.



I'll take as many pennies as I can get...

The more I do this (PC mods) the more I hear that the automotive industry provides the best tools and applyable products for PC modding. I should spend more time perusing my local auto parts store... Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 18, 2007)

MrPr3f3ct said:


> I'll take as many pennies as I can get...
> 
> The more I do this (PC mods) the more I hear that the automotive industry provides the best tools and applyable products for PC modding. I should spend more time perusing my local auto parts store... Thanks for the heads up...



yeah automotive is good but still limited obviously i've seen some stuff you did on that firefighter case mod that came out awesome..i think if you got a airbrush kit and went at it you might be a natural..im a tattoo artist and also a painter (airbrush,brush,spray) and i do custom stuff on peoples equipment all the time (computers guitars cars etc) and man the way you can get flames to look with a nice fade is nothing any automotive store can give you...unless its just a decal


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 18, 2007)

joinmeindeath417 said:


> yeah automotive is good but still limited obviously i've seen some stuff you did on that firefighter case mod that came out awesome..i think if you got a airbrush kit and went at it you might be a natural..im a tattoo artist and also a painter (airbrush,brush,spray) and i do custom stuff on peoples equipment all the time (computers guitars cars etc) and man the way you can get flames to look with a nice fade is nothing any automotive store can give you...unless its just a decal



I'll have to pick up a kit. I actually already have a small air compressor. (1 gallon tank) Maybe with your expertise, you could provide a direction as to what brands are good/bad? Possibly a tutorial (preferrably free) on the web somewhere?

I appreciate the positve feedback on the Firefighter case.


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Oct 18, 2007)

MrPr3f3ct said:


> I'll have to pick up a kit. I actually already have a small air compressor. (1 gallon tank) Maybe with your expertise, you could provide a direction as to what brands are good/bad? Possibly a tutorial (preferrably free) on the web somewhere?
> 
> I appreciate the positve feedback on the Firefighter case.



http://www.jerrysartarama.com/art-supply/catalogs/0049709000000
thats my favorite set and comes with like 5 tips to get you started

Some of the best colors you can find these pop man
http://www.jerrysartarama.com/art-supply-stores/online/523

*
This one is for technique *
http://www.rc-airplane-advisor.com/airbrush-tutorial.html

its to paint a plane but it gives you a general idea


trust me man if you have the creativity to think artsy you can use any medium and work with it..of course practice makes perfect..and scrap metal and cardboard are good for that


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 22, 2007)

*Random Update*

This past weekend didn't allow me much time to work on the mod as _next _weekend is when we are having our Halloween party. I spent most of it building the dance floor in the back yard and other assorted party-related odd jobs. (Raking, running extension cords, running speaker wire and the obligitory "Dog Sh*t Treasure Hunt" so our guests don't step on a land mine...  ) I did, however, get a fine tipped black paint marker. I have started making the separation line between the pink and the green. It's slow going with the other projects that are taking precidence right now. I hope to make some healthy progress with it tomorrow, as the local forecast calls for showers. I hope to be able to post some new pics possibly tomorrow night.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 26, 2007)

*Better Late Than Never.....*

As promised, I have some pics of the finished side panels. Now that those are done the only thing left to paint is the front bezel itself. I will most likely start the bezel sometime next week.


----------



## pt (Oct 26, 2007)

looks great


----------



## Random Murderer (Oct 26, 2007)

MrPr3f3ct said:


> As promised, I have some pics of the finished side panels. Now that those are done the only thing left to paint is the front bezel itself. I will most likely start the bezel sometime next week.



that looks damn good!
the only thing i would have done different is also outline the flames with the black so that where they overlap there's a sort of divider.
and now that the side panels look so nice the drive bay covers look plain, lol.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 26, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> that looks damn good!
> now that the side panels look so nice the drive bay covers look plain, lol.



Hence, the need to paint some flames on the bezel itself. I think I'm going to do something with the area the power and reset buttons reside in.


----------



## SMACK900 (Oct 27, 2007)

Looks very neat, well done


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 27, 2007)

Not bad for a bloke who just had eye surgery...  lol 

MAke sure you keep up the pics...


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Oct 28, 2007)

*The Party Is Over.....*

Well, the Halloween Party was a giant success. We maybe had 30 people (including the children of guests that showed...) here last night. We had spotlights, moving prism lights, a laser light, fog machines, a dance floor, outdoor speakers connected to the garage juke-box and all of the lumber / equipment / decorations / tarps / etc.. were either already owned by me or donated free of charge for the party. The whole thing was held in the back yard. With New England weather the way it is we needed to put up tarps to keep the rain off our party-goers. My yard looked like a cross between a refugee camp and a Pink Floyd concert. Needless to say I spent my morning hung over and taking down all the stuff. Since the party is over, I can finally spend some time figuring out what I am going to paint on the front bezel. I have attached a pic of the dance floor prior to completion. (I added "Happy Halloween" in the center in red.) Enjoy...


----------



## jasper123 (Nov 6, 2007)

like the flames


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Dec 3, 2007)

*Stalled Project...*

Well, Winter is officially upon us here in the Northeast. The snow is flying, the kids are home from school and my garage/workshop is essentially a giant freezer. Until I can find the funds for a viable heating solution, the paint mod is on vacation. I was hoping to get some progress done on it over the past few weeks but life has a funny way of getting REALLY busy prior to the holidays.... I'll post an update when I actually make some progress, but I wouldn't hold my breath because it may be a while before that happens...


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 3, 2007)

MrPr3f3ct said:


> Well, Winter is officially upon us here in the Northeast. The snow is flying, the kids are home from school and my garage/workshop is essentially a giant freezer. Until I can find the funds for a viable heating solution, the paint mod is on vacation. I was hoping to get some progress done on it over the past few weeks but life has a funny way of getting REALLY busy prior to the holidays.... I'll post an update when I actually make some progress, but I wouldn't hold my breath because it may be a while before that happens...



cheap heating option? get a prescott rig running in there, lol.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Dec 3, 2007)

Random Murderer said:


> cheap heating option? get a prescott rig running in there, lol.



Ha ha ha.... On the flip side of that, my jukebox rig is running like a top. Never seen it run cooler.


----------



## Skrabrug (Dec 6, 2007)

the case looks great and i really like the flames 
(also the dance floor looks pretty cool xD)


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Jan 2, 2008)

*As Done As It's Gonna' Get*

Well, I know it's been a while since my last update. The holiday season has brought with it some changes. My daughter has taken to using my wife's computer and as such, my wife has all but abandoned her PC. Once the kids get a hold of it, that's it. My wife is now on a "I want a laptop" kick. So, as a result, I am sending the painted PC over to my other daughter (She lives with her mother... Long story. I won't bore you with it here) as she shares a PC with her family. Also, my den is looking a bit too cluttered these days. That being the case, this will be the last post to this project log. I have posted some pics of the final product and will be posting it on the "Case Gallery" within the hour.

I would like to thank those of you who posted advice and helpful comments. I truly appreciate it. Until the next time....


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 2, 2008)

MrPr3f3ct said:


> Well, I know it's been a while since my last update. The holiday season has brought with it some changes. My daughter has taken to using my wife's computer and as such, my wife has all but abandoned her PC. Once the kids get a hold of it, that's it. My wife is now on a "I want a laptop" kick. So, as a result, I am sending the painted PC over to my other daughter (She lives with her mother... Long story. I won't bore you with it here) as she shares a PC with her family. Also, my den is looking a bit too cluttered these days. That being the case, this will be the last post to this project log. I have posted some pics of the final product and will be posting it on the "Case Gallery" within the hour.
> 
> I wouold like to thank those of you who posted advice and helpful comments. I truly appreciate it. Until the next time....



looks good!


----------



## joinmeindeath417 (Jan 2, 2008)

nice job at least it didn't go to waste and you had some good use for it would've sucked if it sat in your garage collecting dust after all that work..


----------



## PyroX1040 (Jan 2, 2008)

nice job man very hot


----------



## oli_ramsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Damn that's sweet, nice work dude!


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jan 3, 2008)

I know everyone here is gonna hate me but I think it looks horrible. I would however like to give you some advice: 
1. Work on the coloring on the flames. (its hard matching more than 3 different colors)
2. You could have worked on the paint on the 5.25/3.25 drive bays, it looks really repetitive and almost reminds me of the corny vinyl stickers often seen on the back of SUV's. (although I do appreciate the time you spent on the side panel, it looks great)
I would however give you an A for effort. Anyone that takes the time to custom paint their case gets my respect.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Jan 3, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> I know everyone here is gonna hate me but I think it looks horrible. I would however like to give you some advice:
> 1. Work on the coloring on the flames. (its hard matching more than 3 different colors)
> 2. You could have worked on the paint on the 5.25/3.25 drive bays, it looks really repetitive and almost reminds me of the corny vinyl stickers often seen on the back of SUV's. (although I do appreciate the time you spent on the side panel, it looks great)
> I would however give you an A for effort. Anyone that takes the time to custom paint their case gets my respect.



Thank you for your "A". I must admit though, I am a bit confused about your review. It seems caustic and congratulatory at the same time. (_I think it looks horrible_ = caustic / _I do appreciate the time you spent on the side panel, it looks great_ = congratulatory) Another thing, on helpful advice #1, I'm curious to know where I'm matching more than three colors.... 
...and on a final note, if you read the entire worklog you would have understood that this project was cut short. Although there was more detail planned for this mod, due to constrictions of time, space and inclement New England weather, it just did not happen.


----------



## lowflyer (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks good man. My old man never did anything like that for me so your daughter is very lucky (although i know you enjoyed doing it).


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jan 3, 2008)

MrPr3f3ct said:


> Thank you for your "A". I must admit though, I am a bit confused about your review. It seems caustic and congratulatory at the same time. (_I think it looks horrible_ = caustic / _I do appreciate the time you spent on the side panel, it looks great_ = congratulatory) Another thing, on helpful advice #1, I'm curious to know where I'm matching more than three colors....
> ...and on a final note, if you read the entire worklog you would have understood that this project was cut short. Although there was more detail planned for this mod, due to constrictions of time, space and inclement New England weather, it just did not happen.



I see what you mean, I guess I did make it a little confusing so I wouldn't sound like a troll. I did commend you because I respect the hand-drawn flames on the side, it looks like it took a lot of work. By the colors I meant that they were a poor choice together and looked awkward with the black finish.


----------



## MrPr3f3ct (Jan 3, 2008)

PrudentPrincess said:


> I see what you mean, I guess I did make it a little confusing so I wouldn't sound like a troll. I did commend you because I respect the hand-drawn flames on the side, it looks like it took a lot of work. By the colors I meant that they were a poor choice together and looked awkward with the black finish.



Again, you need to read the entire worklog. In the third post you will see that the color choices were made by my daughter. As this mod was done for her, I respected her color choices. Granted, the colors aren't exactly "mainstream" but, she is 11 years old and that's what she wanted. As a doting father, I conceded to using these colors.


----------



## PrudentPrincess (Jan 3, 2008)

MrPr3f3ct said:


> Again, you need to read the entire worklog. In the third post you will see that the color choices were made by my daughter. As this mod was done for her, I respected her color choices. Granted, the colors aren't exactly "mainstream" but, she is 11 years old and that's what she wanted. As a doting father, I conceded to using these colors.



Sorry, I didn't see that part of your post.


----------

